# Is Gtechniq c5 worth the money?



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm picking my wheels up from being refurbed tomorrow and i'll want to put some form of protection on them as especially being a multi spoke i won't be able to clean the insides everytime i clean the car. 

Going by the discussions on here it seems c5 is the one to get but looking on cleanyourcar its £23 for 15ml!!!! yikes!!!

I know i'll no doubt end up just buying it but i wondered is there any cheaper alternatives that people have found work just as well.

What if i gave the wheels a couple of coats of super resin then some meguiars tech wax? 

cheers, Mike.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Personally I'd get this instead. C5 has been good for me in the past but this is so much easier to apply!

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/gtechniq/exo-ultra-durable-hybrid-coating-180ml.aspx


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

But thats even dearer. £41 for some polish that i may notice a slight longer durability over a meguiars or auto glym.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

C1 is the same as C5 anyway. I use CQuartz for the whole kit at about £40.00. Dead easy to use and with a bottle of Reload and applicators makes it a great deal.

TBH you can just wax the wheels and re wax them every 6 months or so with what ever wax you have.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

10ml C.Quartz for £13. That's plenty to do all your wheels mate. Got C.Quartz on my IS-F wheels, 14+ months and its still going strong! 

DLUX is great for wheels too, and awesome on trim! You could kill a few birds with the one stone. :thumb:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

I use C1/ C5 on my alloys, and as long as the prep is done right it is excellent, and will keep the inside rims clean which is what you want.

It sound expensive for 15ml but if you have a super smooth finish to start with you will have plenty of C5 left. As it's exactly the same as C1 and C4, you could protect any other parts of your car too with the leftover (black trim or paintwork).

This is the beading on the insde of my old C5 protected rims after just a shampoo wash :-


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Try this..

http://www.carpro.uk.com/cquartzuk-10ml-sample/

I believe theres enough there to do a full set of alloys..


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i will be sticking some c1 in the swap section shortly should be enough for a set of alloys have a look later if your interested


----------



## alfa_holic (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes........if applied properly


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am a big Gtechniq fan and have tried/got just about all of there range. C5 is very good but I have been trying DLUX over the winter on my run about 4x4 and have been nothing but impressed with it. It has also been working very good on my plastics and to be honest its converted me to be a big fan of CQuartz stuff

http://www.carpro.uk.com/cquartz-dlux-plastic-rubber-coating-stl-kit/


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

On wheels I wouldnt recommend anything other than a nano or quartz sealant. I'm trialling another wax on my winter wheels but already it's not performing as well as my 9month old C5 coated wheels.

But it all comes down to decent prep and correct application. If you're not going to put in the time you won't get the 18month + durability.

Where in Essex are you? More than happy to lend a hand should you want some help with application as I've done a few sets of wheels now. Recently did the fronts for a friend and left him to do the rears, the next weekend I was there 're doing the rear wheels as he'd managed to vet it wrong. Lol


----------

